

Serving static websites for free with Heroku and Stasis - jaredonline
http://jaredonline.posterous.com/serving-a-static-website-with-heroku

======
NonEUCitizen
Why does the title here on HN say "for free" ?

~~~
jaredonline
Because all apps are free on Heroku until you up the number of dynos you're
using. Nothing in this stack, out of the box, costs any money.

Edit: And I didn't think to add "for free" to the original blog post.

